# Shameless Magazine Plug



## oldmanLee (Oct 1, 2009)

Ran across a copy of the current BACKWOODSMAN magazine,and anyone that is in to DIY should get this one!There is an article on building a raft that looks suitable for living on,building a takedown crossbow(more like a slingshot,but I'm going to mod the design so it throws ball bearings instad of arrows),recycling,east coast gold prospecting,DIY well digging,a ropemaking machine,making a bow from a wooden crutch(!!!!!!!!!),etc.The politics of the owner/publisher may not be your cup of tea,and if you can't stand gun articles be warned they are there;but all in all a neat resouce for anyone on the road or trying to live a more hands-on life,as well as for those of you heading into the backend of nowhere.
The magazine website is:Backwoodsman Magazine Home Page
You can find it at most larger chain bookstores,as well as Wallyworld(I know,the bigevilbluebox.I confine myself to four things from the place:Cheap dogbusciuts,wool socks,cheap tea,and .22 cartridges.They are usually on sale,so Wally is losing money.)
The mag also has backissues on sale at their website,and they make for interesting reading.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!
I've never seen it in stores, but I will be looking-out now.


----------

